

Must-read on capital structure - asimecs
http://www.nature.com/bioent/2010/100201/full/bioe.2010.2.html

======
asimecs
This piece is from Nature Biotechnology magazine that I received every month.
Fortunately, it is available also online. I think the content is relevant to
every aspiring company founder...

